# SNES Emulator for Galaxy Nexus (works fine)



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

http://www.explusalpha.com/home/snes9x-ex/downloads

Found this, thought you guys might like it. No multi-touch issues here.


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice find! Thanks..


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been finding so many awesome uses for this screen


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

Mario Kart ftw


----------



## gadgetryan (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome ..thanks. gonna find some games now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

what games are you guys playing?

I play a lot of street fighter and I started this game called "out of this world" its awesome I remember playing it when I was a little kid.

But I'm using a wiimote and wondering about games that are more touchscreen friendly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Kirby games! Yes!! Works great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

b16 you are the man! I'm hooked on Street Fighter 2 Turbo again!! There goes work lol. I just wish it could go full screen and hide soft keys.

P.S. if you have a Wii you MUST pair a Wiimote with this it is sick!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry but this needs a bump. I've been so unproductive at work due to this lol.


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Where can I find some games for this at thanks I'm new to emulators thanks


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been using google serach







. I downloaded one on my phone and it wouldn't work so I just download on my computer and transfer them.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I've been using google serach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably don't need to be posting links to places to get roms. Not sure how rootz is on this. Googling will get everyone whatever they want








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Probably don't need to be posting links to places to get roms. Not sure how rootz is on this. Googling will get everyone whatever they want
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.







That completely slipped my mind good catch!


----------



## RadiantSkies (Oct 9, 2011)

Is anyone noticing sound popping using Snes9x Ex on any of their devices? Doesn't matter if its the Galaxy Nexus or not. Wondering if its just me.

Sent from my I-897 using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for this, amazing NBA jam works. . Google search for roms I see.. Any idea on best location?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Razzle dazzle!

I've had success downloading roms with alternate browsers like firefox mobile.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> Thanks for this, amazing NBA jam works. . Google search for roms I see.. Any idea on best location?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Just search around is all I can tell you. I'm not sure on rootzwiki's policy is the only reason I said to not post links. No reason to get a good thread locked . Better safe than sorry









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Just search around is all I can tell you. I'm not sure on rootzwiki's policy is the only reason I said to not post links. No reason to get a good thread locked . Better safe than sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed. A simple search will yield tons of results!


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Just search around is all I can tell you. I'm not sure on rootzwiki's policy is the only reason I said to not post links. No reason to get a good thread locked . Better safe than sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, lets find out what rootz wiki's policy is because i don't think it's such a big issue to post links of other websites etc... ppl do it all the time with no issues? but either way i shall search!!


----------



## HemiDroid03 (Jun 6, 2011)

jeremycase00 said:


> Where can I find some games for this at thanks I'm new to emulators thanks


+1


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> well, lets find out what rootz wiki's policy is because i don't think it's such a big issue to post links of other websites etc... ppl do it all the time with no issues? but either way i shall search!!


It's not really a deal with the websites themselves, it's that most forums don't allow pirated software etc.. Roms are usually kind of a gray area, because most of the time, they are pirated. I don't think rootz would allow that as 99% of forums don't. This really should be the end of the where to get roms discussion. There are plenty of places to find whatever you want. I'm not trying to be a jerk, I really just don't want the thread to get closed.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> It's not really a deal with the websites themselves, it's that most forums don't allow pirated software etc.. Roms are usually kind of a gray area, because most of the time, they are pirated. I don't think rootz would allow that as 99% of forums don't. This really should be the end of the where to get roms discussion. There are plenty of places to find whatever you want. I'm not trying to be a jerk, I really just don't want the thread to get closed.


Perfect explanation. Thanks you for not being a Female Dog about it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Aerogriff (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome find, thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Stadsport (Dec 27, 2011)

I used this guy's emulators on iOS, I love his work. Hope he does a GBA emulator...


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

SUPER. METROID.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Guys, its free. The roms on the other hand. DO NOT POST. I just love SNES. Chrono Trigger FTW.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Action shots anyone??
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Trenton said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using


I've been playing the hell out of that! Ryu is the man!!!


----------



## XfrostX (Jul 30, 2011)

Super Mario RPG is where its at

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Been using Snesoid. Is this better?


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Update: no it's not. One thing this can't do is simultaneous button presses. With Snesoid you can set it to allow the "in between" areas to work as simultaneous, meaning in Mega Man X (for example) you can charge your blast and, still holding X, jump with B and then release it in the air. With Snes9x the second you hit jump you lose contact with the shoot button. Makes the game largely unplayable.


----------



## mAlfunkti0n (Aug 15, 2011)

Can't use D-pad and any other buttons at the same time sadly with this emulator.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Update: no it's not. One thing this can't do is simultaneous button presses. With Snesoid you can set it to allow the "in between" areas to work as simultaneous, meaning in Mega Man X (for example) you can charge your blast and, still holding X, jump with B and then release it in the air. With Snes9x the second you hit jump you lose contact with the shoot button. Makes the game largely unplayable.


Did you enable multi touch in the options menu?

Edit: nevwrmind I think the "multi tap" option is for multiple controllers.

But multi touch works for me check it








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmbr002 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ahh I love that we have this. I just played for two hours on my tv with my wii remote, went to class, and then picked up right where I left off during a break between classes lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmbr002 (Jan 4, 2012)

Multi touch is working for me too... Weird that you're having issues. Do you have version 1.4.11 downloaded?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Multi-touch is fine, it's a proximity issue.

Try this: open up Mega Man X. Charge up your buster to full charge, and then try to jump while still holding it, using only your thumb. You can't. You'll shoot and THEN jump. Snesoid has the ability to do buttons that function as a single simultaneous press, so if you rock your thumb back you don't release the charge.


----------



## ccmbr002 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ah just tried it... You're right. I've only been playing rpgs so I guess I just hadn't needed to do it. On a (semi) related note, thanks for getting me to play mega man x again. I forgot how awesome this game was.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

I have been using SNesoid since I got my DX (mostly for RPG's) and haven;t run into any major issues with it. Works great on my Nexus its just too bad that ROM gripper went down...


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Can anyone get the wiimote nun chuck working with it? The wiimote by itself works, but with the nun chuck plugged in the app just exits out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

